# Blue Buffalo Dog food



## beagle812 (May 18, 2013)

Hi,
I work at a pet store and a BB rep did a seminar. I used to think BB was just an ok food but I actually found out it is GMO free like Wellness which is what I feed now. The BB Wilderness is cheaper than Wellness CORE and seems equivalent in every way but still people on here say they don't like it. Im just curious why it's not considered a good food when I asked the rep many questions and it really seems like an all around great food and cheaper than Wellness. Thinking about switching but thought I would get some opinions on it first. Good and bad comments would be appreciated!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

beagle812 said:


> Hi,
> I work at a pet store and a BB rep did a seminar. I used to think BB was just an ok food but I actually found out it is GMO free like Wellness which is what I feed now. The BB Wilderness is cheaper than Wellness CORE and seems equivalent in every way but still people on here say they don't like it. Im just curious why it's not considered a good food when I asked the rep many questions and it really seems like an all around great food and cheaper than Wellness. Thinking about switching but thought I would get some opinions on it first. Good and bad comments would be appreciated!


Personally, I don't have any experience with either of these foods as they do not contain enough protein or fat for my high energy GSPs.

However you might want to take it upon yourself to compare the ingredients & guaranteed analysis of a single comparable type of food (e.g. chicken) to see which is better; you may well answer your own question.

FWIW,


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I have seen dogs do well on both foods. I've also seen dogs that either food didn't work for. It just really depends on the dog. As far as I know, both are good foods and work for a lot of dogs.


----------



## beagle812 (May 18, 2013)

SubMariner said:


> Personally, I don't have any experience with either of these foods as they do not contain enough protein or fat for my high energy GSPs.
> 
> However you might want to take it upon yourself to compare the ingredients & guaranteed analysis of a single comparable type of food (e.g. chicken) to see which is better; you may well answer your own question.
> 
> FWIW,


SubMariner, what do you feed that has higher protein? 


I have compared and there really isn't a major difference. I'm just trying to figure out if there is really anything bad about it, every post I read on here about BB seems to be negative in some way. I'll stay with the Core if it really is better.


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

I do not dislike blue, but I am a fan of smaller companies. I have read of several reports of crystals in the urine for animals on blue, but honestly I have not seen any cold hard facts on it. I would rather people use blue than alpo, old Roy, or any other of the common grocery store brands. I might even feed it here or there, but not regularly. I have never given it a try, I just think there are better options out there but that is just my opinion.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

I consider BB Wilderness to be a mid-to-low grade grain-free kibble. One of those reasons that is I am constantly hearing of tons of dogs that have issues with gas on BB. I also don't think it's worth the price tag. I think there are better kibbles for a comparable price. Plus, I don't like that all of their formulas have chicken in them.

BUT one of my dogs does very well on BB Wilderness. Super soft coat, no gas, poops once a day. I don't see the point in messing with a good thing for him.


----------



## beagle812 (May 18, 2013)

So it's pretty much a good food IF the dog does well on it?


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

beagle812 said:


> So it's pretty much a good food IF the dog does well on it?


Like I said, I don't think it's a very good kibble but the dog does well on it so I leave well enough alone because it's a decent enough kibble.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

For me and my dog, Blue Buffalo is okay.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

I agree with everyone else, it's good if it works for the dog. 

I've also heard about people not being fans of the Lifesource bits in the food...but I can't remember the reasoning behind it. I will say that I know a lot of people whose dogs have had a rough time with digesting the food. Lot of loose stools :/


----------



## PetFoodRatings.org (May 8, 2013)

I rate BB Wellness as a very decent food, and with circa 34% protein I'm not sure why this wouldn't be suitable for active dogs like GSPs? They have the Freedom range for less active dogs too.

The company had some bad press a short while ago which they're trying to get over, but other brands suffer the same. I've heard a few reports of crystals but nothing conclusive, and given the ingredients in the food that looks unlikely.

My review for Wilderness - Blue Buffalo Wilderness | Pet Food Ratings

And Freedom Grain Free - Blue Buffalo Freedom (Grain Free Chicken) | Pet Food Ratings


----------

